# Worried First Timer :(



## CajunLady (Nov 29, 2013)

We recently gained our first ND doe this week. She is 3 1/2 years old. The previous owner said she was bred and that she should kid around April-May. Upon meeting with him to get her, he told us that he thinks she is further along that what he thought. He said it could be a anytime to a few weeks. So basically we have no kidding time frame for her. We have everything we need for her before and after she kids. She is up to date on vacc ,deworming and her hoofs seem to be in good shape.

This is what I am worried about...

She has been getting up and down a lot in different spots, she is hoofing the ground all over moving hay around. She looks dazed/looks off at times while her belly tightens/freezes. After a short time she starts breathing heavy and starts moving again.She is being vocal at times but she hasn't bagged up as of yet. She is eating normal with great urinary and stool releasing. I am worried if its not far from kidding and I should stay with her more to let her know I am here to her shoulder.

I am not sure how far she has left to go. She is quite big and I do see movement on her kid side. Also the guy said her last 2 kiddings was triplets. :0

She is very tall for being ND. The previous owner said she might be pure dairy bred. ? I am not sure on what he meant.

Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Thank you all !!

Here is a few pictures of her. We named her Juliet.

http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y538/Mysticfly/Juliet_zpseb78861f.jpg

http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y538/Mysticfly/Juliet2_zpsde3b4dc9.jpg

http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y538/Mysticfly/Juliet7_zps57c61d66.jpg

http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y538/Mysticfly/Juliet6_zps4abf0a31.jpg

We are going to trim the long hair a bit soon so it will be out the way for kid(s)
http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y538/Mysticfly/Juliet3_zps1c0da051.jpg


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is she loose around her tailhead or solid, can you get your fingers around her tailhead bone practically?
Your fingers will go all the way around her tailhead easily when you feel her, if so, she is close or closer. If it is solid and you can't do this she is not ready or close.

Has she tried to push at all?

Any discharge? Clear, white, or blood?

Her udder is starting. When they begin to fill, it can be from 1 to 1 1/2 months prior to kidding, so when you seen her begin kinda estimate there. But do know, some will fill just after kidding too, so all can be different and throw us off.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Try and get a pic of her back side including her bag. Also try and get one of her tail head....the part from her hips to the tail on top of her. 
If her bag isn't all that big and the tail hair section doesn't seem to be that sunk in then my guess would be that she is nervous about her new home. But if you get those 2 pics someone should be able to help you on if she is close or not.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

She's a pretty girl, and I like her name. 

Sounds like normal late pregnancy behavior to me. Her udder looks really small still, I would guess maybe a few weeks to a month, but don't go by me.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She is a cute doe


----------



## CajunLady (Nov 29, 2013)

I went out to check her and take pictures. She wasn't in the mood for rear pictures. I will try again this afternoon. I did get to take pictures of my fingers on each side of her tailhead. It was very weird to feel for my first time. My fingers practically slipped in on both sides of her tailhead. Its not hard under my fingers. Its soft. It felt like I was holding her bone. She was laying down for these pictures. I could be doing this wrong 

http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y538/Mysticfly/tailhead2_zpsd3d10efd.jpg

http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y538/Mysticfly/tailhead_zps2d78d646.jpg

She hasn't tried to do any pushing and there is no discharge from what I could see. She doesn't like anyone going near her rear. She lays down as soon as I try to zoom in.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Her body is preparing if she is loose there.


Her behavior is a bit bizare if she is nesting. Her udder should get tight before kidding but some Doe's go against the norm as well.

They also get a discharge but that can go on for a month or so prior.
If you see an amber long clear tube like discharge she is going to kid out really soon.

Without a due date, it is hard to say when she will kid, all we can do is keep watching her.


When you look at her from behind, you will see the kids up on her sides. if she is close, you will all of a sudden see those sides drop as if she isn't pregnant, that is when the kids are heading to the birth canal, this can take a while or a very short time.


----------



## CajunLady (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank you very much. We are going to be watching her often. I do notice that her belly is getting lower to the ground. I will post any changes or updates on Juliet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds good, she is carrying them low, just not quite there yet. 

When you see her pushing, it is time to see babies.


----------



## CajunLady (Nov 29, 2013)

On the December 29th. Juliet went pee and had a very orange clear tube like mucus hanging from her vulva almost to the ground. I didn't have my camera to take a picture of it. By the time I got back outside, it had fallen off. I couldn't find it for nothing to take a picture of it. She passed a little more within minutes and dropped right before my camera snapped. At the same time our 6 month buck started trying to suck on her teets and mount her head. We removed him thinking she was going to kid. I stayed up all night with her and she didn't kid. She spent most of her time standing like a statue facing against the wall of her housing. After that night everything was fine. She was eating, drinking, doing #1 and #2 just fine. Now today She started wagging her tail against the fence where our buck is separated from her. She is squatting like she needs to pee and clear/white mucus is coming out and when she pees. She is trying to get the bucks attention and trying to get to him. I am at a total loss. I am not sure if she is even bred and just in heat. Or her hormones are going wacky because she is close to kidding. Her udder got slightly bigger yesterday, but still small.

Any thoughts?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Gosh with that discharge, she should of had those babies already, it is now 6 days and she hasn't kidded?

I would wash up and check to see if she is open or get a knowledgeable goat vet out to check her. Seems strange for sure.


----------

